# looking for a good target pistol



## Greyhoundman (Feb 14, 2009)

I should start by saying what I already have and am used to shooting. I currently have a colt national match (pre gold cup), a "custom tuned" 1911 my father had built back in the late 60's, Hi standard supermatic trophy .22, and S&W 357 revolver. All these pistols were purchased back in the 60's-70's and are still great shooters. I mostly shred paper at the range and am looking at purchasing another target gun....something that is accurate. I have been considering getting a semi custom 1911 like maybe a kimber or dan wesson or something else in that range. considering those to replace the national match as I feel a little guilty about shooting that one too much. also open to other types of pistols and calibers just never shot anything else. any advise appreciated.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

If you can find one at a reasonable price, you won't go wrong with a S&W Model 14. You won't go broke shooting it, either.


----------



## Greyhoundman (Feb 14, 2009)

Actually I reload the .45 and .357 so generally speaking ammo cost is not that big of a concern to me. I do really enjoy shooting the 1911's and am considering tearing down the "custom" 1911 and rebuilding it not sure what I am getting in to though. But am also thinking about trying something a little different as well like a .40 cal or a 9mm or 10mm.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd look hard at a STI 1911 variant. www.stiguns.com

Semi-Custom guns for good prices.

Jeff


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

generally speaking kimbver and wesson are production guns. Wilson, Ed Brown, Les Baer are the semi custum category (good bit more $). I think les baer offers some accuracy guaranteed option (don't remmber but i think it was 1/2" at X yards).


----------



## mustnggt619 (Feb 12, 2009)

Im personally looking seriously at the pt 1911 by taurus. I shot a friends last week and it was a good gun. Shooting at about 10 yards i was putting them in about a 3 inch group(firdt time shooting a pistol in about 3 years and firdt time i ever shot a 1911). I was impressed with it expecially at only 610 buck its a very nice bang for the buck.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Greyhoundman said:


> Actually I reload the .45 and .357 so generally speaking ammo cost is not that big of a concern to me. I do really enjoy shooting the 1911's and am considering tearing down the "custom" 1911 and rebuilding it not sure what I am getting in to though. But am also thinking about trying something a little different as well like a .40 cal or a 9mm or 10mm.


You might go with a Kimber like I did. This pistol is way more accurate than I am. It a Kimber Team Match II. It has all the bells and whistles of some of the custom pistols that sell for twice the money. Good luck...:smt1099


----------



## Greyhoundman (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys my 1911's both have match fitted barrels, and have been tuned to be more accurate and reliable than their production counterparts. (or so my father tells me) but bear in mind this was cutting edge 1960's technology so I don't really know how they compare to more modern pistols.....I have yet to shoot a gun that was not older than I am. so I am not sure if I would be satisfied with a standard production model or not.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Greyhoundman said:


> I have yet to shoot a gun that was not older than I am. so I am not sure if I would be satisfied with a standard production model or not.


Sig and S&W both make a series of pistols intended for target shooting. These are not standard production models. You can get them in 9mm and .45, but I'm not sure if they are offered in .40 or 10mm.

If you want a real "target" 9mm, then look at the Pardini GT-9.


----------

